# الشركة المصرية لشحن وتصدير الحيوانات الاليفة والنحل والسمك والخضراوات



## شريهان عليوة (10 ديسمبر 2011)

صرح جديد يقدم خدمات تصديرية متطورة فى جميع مجالات الآنتاج الحيوانى والزراعى لخدمة كل المصدرين فى كل أنحاء مصر
خدمة شحن برى وجوى وبحرى للحيوانات الحية والدواجن والآسماك الطازجة والنحل ومنتجاته وجميع المنتجات الزراعية لجميع دول العالم بأسعار ممتازة
خدمات خاصة لشحن وتصدير جميع الحيوانات الآليفة والطيور النادرة لجميع دول العالم لحساب الغير بدقة فائقة وبأرسعار ممتازة
يمكننا توفير جميع السلالات النقية من الحيوانات الأليفة والطيور تحت أشراف بيطرى كامل لضمان خلوها من جميع الآمراض ونقدمها لعملائنا كاملة التطعيمات بشهادات معتمدة وموثقة من سفارة البلد المسافر اليها الحيوان

أتصل بنا يصلك مندوبنا فورا
للتعاقد على كل شئ .. وأنهاء كل شئ
فى وقت قياسى وبأسعار ممتازة
مع أطيب تحياتى
المهندسة
شريهان عليوة
Tel :01013446343
01003455395
E-mail : [email protected]


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (10 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: الشركة المصرية لشحن وتصدير الحيوانات الاليفة والنحل والسمك والخضراوات*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

